
An app to make Chicago safer for wheelchair users - fgregg
https://chihacknight.org/blog/2016/06/03/chi-safe-path.html
======
virken2
Wow, very cool, I work with the Blind in Vancouver, WA and they have very
similar challenges with varying and unpredictable sidewalk conditions. And as
a bike rider we have similar issues with poor street conditions like pot-
holes, drop-offs, and dangerously narrow lanes. Seems like your app could
benefit many users and scale well for any geo. With some creative marketing we
could generate an army of crowd-sourced input for it - Bravo!

